# Sticky  The all new Snowrator ZX4 skid steer snow plow from L.T. Rich



## Mike_PS

L.T. Rich Products may be a new name in the snow business, but we've been the industry standard for quality machines since 1999.

The all new Snowrator ZX4 skid steer snow plow provides perfect coverage for sidewalks, driveways and other areas where hand shoveling was previously necessary.

•	48" blade with all hydraulic movement
•	20 Gallon de-icing spray system
•	Electric start Honda GX390 Engine
•	Can be easily converted for optional turf applications
•	Optional 120 lb. electric hopper
•	Optional canopy attachment

Our powerful Z-Plug aerator can be easily transformed to a snow removal unit with an 
optional blade attachment

•	18 HP Commercial V-Twin engine
•	52" blade with hydraulic up-down movement with down pressure.
•	Manual side to side blade movement

For more information 
http://snowrator.com
http://www.z-spray.com/z-plug-attachments/


----------



## MSS Mow

I have messaged them and never gotten a reply.


----------



## Mike_PS

I would suggest that you email them again or try their 800 number on the website


----------



## Foybles

_ I have two, they're awesome. We've reduced sidewalk times by a large margin._


----------



## lawnboy

Mine comes tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## On a Call

How much does that pretty orange one run ?


----------



## dcamp824

We have a zx4 that does work great.. the downfall seems to be the assembly, just about every pin that holds the plow and cylinders in place has fallen out in the middle of a storm. I had always had bolts I was able to put in place to get it back up and going. last week at the very beginning of a week where we received 3 storms in 4 days for over 20" a bracket that holds the plow on fell off and machine was down when needed most because parts are not readily available. this was a big setback on a important site. seems like it needs to be assembled a little stronger.


----------



## On a Call

Still curious about price

I have two z sprays....can they be converted ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dcamp824 said:


> We have a zx4 that does work great.. the downfall seems to be the assembly, just about every pin that holds the plow and cylinders in place has fallen out in the middle of a storm. I had always had bolts I was able to put in place to get it back up and going. last week at the very beginning of a week where we received 3 storms in 4 days for over 20" a bracket that holds the plow on fell off and machine was down when needed most because parts are not readily available. this was a big setback on a important site. seems like it needs to be assembled a little stronger.


Interesting....

I'd love to demo one.


----------



## dcamp824

On a Call said:


> Still curious about price
> 
> I have two z sprays....can they be converted ?


It was right about 9k.. no the z spray can't be converted but the z plug does have a plow option. but the zx4 has 4wd and the liquid de-ice system and 
a honda engine.


----------



## dcamp824

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting....
> 
> I'd love to demo one.





Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting....
> 
> I'd love to demo one.


It is a great little machine, has great down pressure, scrapes super clean. plow hydraulics are fast. The negative thing I could say was the fact that multiple pins/bolts have fell off blade. and it's not being abused. could be whoever assembled it did a crappy job. nonetheless it's been a bit of a inconvenience.


----------



## IDST

dcamp824 said:


> It is a great little machine, has great down pressure, scrapes super clean. plow hydraulics are fast. The negative thing I could say was the fact that multiple pins/bolts have fell off blade. and it's not being abused. could be whoever assembled it did a crappy job. nonetheless it's been a bit of a inconvenience.


We put about 50 hours on ours last year and didn't have any fall out. Only thing on ours was the lever for the liquid spraying was broke first time we tried to use it.


----------



## matt-max

we added a second one this year with the stainless spreader. saves a ton of time on sidewalks so we are retrofitting the one from last year with it too. makes walks in big villages much faster & easier


----------



## EquityGreen

We just got one. 15 hours on it. So far it’s been good. The guy who runs it says it’s amazing! Highly recommend!


----------



## sven1277

We purchased one this year too. My operator also says that it's a great machine and a timesaver


----------



## G.Landscape

Subscribing to hear all about these machines and what actual operator have to say. Need a replacement for our older steiner but havent found an equivelent manuverable machines for our small walks and doesn't cost 40k


----------



## Broncslefty7

i think these come in around 12k


----------



## Nick B

We bought 2 of them this year for $9,500 plus tax each. Good machine definitely a Time Saver the guy is really like it.


----------



## tpendagast

When I suggest going with something like this, I always get the objection “they’ll hit stuff and cause damage to property”

What do you guys think?

Units run by employees, much problem with increased property damage?

How are you transporting the units to sites?
Trailers?


----------



## snowman55

Great concept I have 3 but will have no more.

If Lt wants to talk to me and make it right I might change my mind but as of now not a happy customer.
And dealer told me Lt said tough.


----------



## Ajlawn1

There are some sidewalk threads about different machines on here. I bought one Snowrator this year to try something different but also have several actual Zsprays with plows too. The Snowrater is 4x4 and does better in obvious deeper snow vs my 2wd machines. But have not ran into much the 2wd cannot handle. The turning of it is very disappointing and can be a little dangerous, could be why it has a kill tether (really jerky). The salt hopper is to small to carry enough salt. The spreader pattern and control is good but does not seem to put the volume down I would like to see. My other biggest issue was the blade control being on the left which almost all machinery blade bucket controls are on the right.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> My other biggest issue was the blade control being on the left which almost all machinery blade bucket controls are on the right.


Makes perfect sense, doesn't it...


----------



## Broncslefty7

How many walks justifies one of these? I’ve thought about it but I’m only billing like 500 in walks per storm. Maybe a half mile total all chopped up. Takes two guys with blowers three hours with travel time from sight to sight. I’ve seen a company use transit vans to move these around but I can’t imagine driving one of those in the snow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Depends...do you have work that one of those 2 guys can do to produce revenue elsewhere? What do you pay your sidewalk help now, and what do you bill as an hourly rate for sidewalk work?

Lots of variables.


----------



## tpendagast

Broncslefty7 said:


> How many walks justifies one of these? I've thought about it but I'm only billing like 500 in walks per storm. Maybe a half mile total all chopped up. Takes two guys with blowers three hours with travel time from sight to sight. I've seen a company use transit vans to move these around but I can't imagine driving one of those in the snow.


We have 6 sidewalk crews 
14 to 20 guys per storm
And that's our biggest challenge calling 33 plus guys just to get 14 to show up for a snow event (this is just sidewalk guys)


----------



## Ajlawn1

Broncslefty7 said:


> How many walks justifies one of these? I've thought about it but I'm only billing like 500 in walks per storm. Maybe a half mile total all chopped up. Takes two guys with blowers three hours with travel time from sight to sight. I've seen a company use transit vans to move these around but I can't imagine driving one of those in the snow.


One of the main reasons I went with the Z sprays originally with blades was the year round use for spreading and spraying fert. So that was a no brainer for buying those. This year I got to the point of what the heck will I do with a 4th Z spray and decided to try a Snowrator. I guess I got spoiled with my original machines and know what else there is available and have to pick out the downside of the Snowrator. If I never used anything else I may thinks its the next best thing since sliced bread. But the things I listed above just stand out no matter.. As far as how much... That's a loaded question, do you want to get rid of a guy? These sidewalk machines will for sure cut your time into more then half and plus salt for you. So do you see more walks in the future? Having one also puts you at a competitive edge for bidding walks knowing it will take you 20 min and another guy with shovels or blowers is needing over an hour... The nice thing about these types of machines is there maneuverability and doing cut up tight turned walks where other pieces cannot....



tpendagast said:


> We have 6 sidewalk crews
> 14 to 20 guys per storm
> And that's our biggest challenge calling 33 plus guys just to get 14 to show up for a snow event (this is just sidewalk guys)


You'll cut that in half if not more.... And yes counting on 6 is obviously easier then 20+


----------



## tpendagast

Ajlawn1 said:


> One of the main reasons I went with the Z sprays originally with blades was the year round use for spreading and spraying fert. So that was a no brainer for buying those. This year I got to the point of what the heck will I do with a 4th Z spray and decided to try a Snowrator. I guess I got spoiled with my original machines and know what else there is available and have to pick out the downside of the Snowrator. If I never used anything else I may thinks its the next best thing since sliced bread. But the things I listed above just stand out no matter.. As far as how much... That's a loaded question, do you want to get rid of a guy? These sidewalk machines will for sure cut your time into more then half and plus salt for you. So do you see more walks in the future? Having one also puts you at a competitive edge for bidding walks knowing it will take you 20 min and another guy with shovels or blowers is needing over an hour... The nice thing about these types of machines is there maneuverability and doing cut up tight turned walks where other pieces cannot....
> 
> You'll cut that in half if not more.... And yes counting on 6 is obviously easier then 20+


Right but what about guys playing bumper cars on the sidewalks 
Have you noticed property damage issues?
Ie guys using machines when they clearly should have just gotten a shovel. Because machine has made them lazy(Er?)
Hitting things like glass doors?

Any of that? Or is this paranoia?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Broncslefty7 said:


> How many walks justifies one of these? I've thought about it but I'm only billing like 500 in walks per storm. Maybe a half mile total all chopped up. Takes two guys with blowers three hours with travel time from sight to sight. I've seen a company use transit vans to move these around but I can't imagine driving one of those in the snow.


Oh yeah and van/box truck is the only way to go for them! There is nothing worse then a trailer in the winter, all that weight on the rear end you'll be fine....



tpendagast said:


> Right but what about guys playing bumper cars on the sidewalks
> Have you noticed property damage issues?
> Ie guys using machines when they clearly should have just gotten a shovel. Because machine has made them lazy(Er?)
> Hitting things like glass doors?
> 
> Any of that? Or is this paranoia?


Maybe a little paranoia, these machines don't need to be together. They're going to do a lot alone. Not saying there are not sites that you don't need multiple but then they shouldn't ever be around each other. That is why now you get down to the best and most trustworthy guys to operate these to avoid those kind of issues too. They are small enough that any hits are going to be minor its not like you would be running a skid loader into a light pole.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

tpendagast said:


> Right but what about guys playing bumper cars on the sidewalks
> Have you noticed property damage issues?
> Ie guys using machines when they clearly should have just gotten a shovel. Because machine has made them lazy(Er?)
> Hitting things like glass doors?
> 
> Any of that? Or is this paranoia?


Maybe if you hire idiots. Or lazy people to begin with.


----------



## tpendagast

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh yeah and van/box truck is the only way to go for them! There is nothing worse then a trailer in the winter, all that weight on the rear end you'll be fine....
> 
> Maybe a little paranoia, these machines don't need to be together. They're going to do a lot alone. Not saying there are not sites that you don't need multiple but then they shouldn't ever be around each other. That is why now you get down to the best and most trustworthy guys to operate these to avoid those kind of issues too. They are small enough that any hits are going to be minor its not like you would be running a skid loader into a light pole.


I didn't mean hitting eachother more so running into customers property 
Lots of Glassdoor's and full length windows on the front of commercial property 
Rock fascia I could kick off with a steel toe boot.

We use snowex walk behind broom/plows
Biggest price of crap ever 
Been planning an upgrade to turf teq

But I'd kinda prefer either putting a blade on my walkers or doing the toro grandstand plow thing.
Maybe get a z spray to use in both seasons too... but I only need one of them.

Not that much fert/squirt to justify more than one.
People in Alaska erroneously think you don't need things like fert or water, because the season is short.


----------



## tpendagast

John_DeereGreen said:


> Maybe if you hire idiots. Or lazy people to begin with.


When it comes to snow shoveling 
Only guys that are worth anything can get work running loaders or trucks.
Sidewalk crews are rarely the same guys storm to storm (maybe just a few)
Anyone with talent or responsibility is quickly whisked up by someone (if not you) for a "more important" spot, running a truck or loader.

Here "snow shoveler" is seen as the lowest of the low for jobs.
Just under Walmart greeter.
Alaska has a huge problem with dui (bigger than any other state)
So most guys who take the work at all don't drive
If you can't get a job plowing ... there's probably already something wrong with you.

My idea is to make the sidewalk job more desiresable, pay more by using less guys, guys stick around because they have better tools.

But I get shot down because (they'll hit stuff and do damage)


----------



## Broncslefty7

I like the idea, I’d love to keep a laborer home, I pay my sidewalk guys 15/hr. I already have the cargo van for the pool work in the summer. Of course I see more walks in the future when we get more properties. I generally think about 95/hr when billing for walks for a crew of two guys, with that machine I would use 1 guy and bill the same. The ROI would just take more than one season.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ive never expected anything but a salt spreader to pay for its self in one season. 2-3 average seasons and I'm happy for a piece of snow only equipment. 

But I also wouldn't have a snowrator.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah salters have wicked fast ROI. What do you prefer over the snowrator?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ventrac SSV if you need something directly comparable (except built much better and with more options) or 1025R (or insert whatever your flavor of choice brand here) subcompact tractor with broom and blade at minimum, blower an added plus, along with a drop spreader of some sort.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I will also say, this has been a really good winter for us. But my 1025 is 13 months old now, and has paid for its self multiple times just in labor savings already. Financed at 0% using Mother Deere's money (yes @Philbilly2 I know there is no true zero percent, but there was also zero cash discount on this purchase) I would compare it to having similar roi as a spreader.

The SSV is similar, and once it's got a drop spreader it will be just as good as the 1025's roi.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Ahh tractors, I’ve dreamed of a 6000 series John Deere but I don’t have a loader yet. I think loader comes first before a tractor. We get a lot of wet heavy snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

tpendagast said:


> I didn't mean hitting eachother more so running into customers property
> Lots of Glassdoor's and full length windows on the front of commercial property
> Rock fascia I could kick off with a steel toe boot.
> 
> We use snowex walk behind broom/plows
> Biggest price of crap ever
> Been planning an upgrade to turf teq
> 
> But I'd kinda prefer either putting a blade on my walkers or doing the toro grandstand plow thing.
> Maybe get a z spray to use in both seasons too... but I only need one of them.
> 
> Not that much fert/squirt to justify more than one.
> People in Alaska erroneously think you don't need things like fert or water, because the season is short.


I posted this on another thread but had a few minutes one storm to take a minute to do some recording... No better year round piece. Can hold 350-400lbs of salt total, spray deicer, summer fert/juice machine hands down paid for itself first season and then some....


----------



## Broncslefty7

How tall/wide is that? I want to see if it fits between our shelving system in the van.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Under 48" as it fits between wheel wells... The blade is like 52" though if i remember correctly....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> I posted this on another thread but had a few minutes one storm to take a minute to do some recording... No better year round piece. Can hold 350-400lbs of salt total, spray deicer, summer fert/juice machine hands down paid for itself first season and then some....


For the record, I was going to do a Zplow. But the ability of the SSV to run both broom and (eventually) a drop spreader won out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

tpendagast said:


> I didn't mean hitting eachother more so running into customers property
> Lots of Glassdoor's and full length windows on the front of commercial property
> Rock fascia I could kick off with a steel toe boot.
> 
> We use snowex walk behind broom/plows
> Biggest price of crap ever
> Been planning an upgrade to turf teq
> 
> But I'd kinda prefer either putting a blade on my walkers or doing the toro grandstand plow thing.
> Maybe get a z spray to use in both seasons too... but I only need one of them.
> 
> Not that much fert/squirt to justify more than one.
> People in Alaska erroneously think you don't need things like fert or water, because the season is short.


Check my review of the Grandstand before purchasing.


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> Check my review of the Grandstand before purchasing.


Yea I read it

You and ridin green deflate all my fantasies
Mod deck, grandstand
Like snoopy in a sopwith camel.

We would likely use the broom more than the plow
That's what we do with walk behind units now
That may alleviate some of those traction issues as we won't be pushing as much as you.

I've used walker with blowers, brooms and blades before in CT and Colorado and didn't seem to have traction issues.

Why do you think grandstand has that?
With the operator where he is, you'd think it would have good traction?.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> If, and that is a BIG if, they actually pay the full amount owed (well into 5 figures) without litigation,





John_DeereGreen said:


> I will also say, this has been a really good winter for us.


Things that make you go "hmmmmm".

Guess I need to up my prices on my per service accounts so I can afford to not get paid "well into 5 figures".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

tpendagast said:


> Why do you think grandstand has that?
> With the operator where he is, you'd think it would have good traction?.


@Aerospace Eng could give you the technical reasons, but he is thinking it has something to do with the distance between the plow and drive wheels. Makes sense since the ZSpray\Plow does work much better.


----------



## pieperlc

Ajlawn1 said:


> I posted this on another thread but had a few minutes one storm to take a minute to do some recording... No better year round piece. Can hold 350-400lbs of salt total, spray deicer, summer fert/juice machine hands down paid for itself first season and then some....


What is the ideal machine size to put a plow on, the max or the intermediate? Looking to add a z spray machine and this may sway my decision.


----------



## Ajlawn1

pieperlc said:


> What is the ideal machine size to put a plow on, the max or the intermediate? Looking to add a z spray machine and this may sway my decision.


Mine are all Intermediates. I don't have experience with a Max I know Mark Oomkes has a Max. I like mine as they are big enough to do most lawn apps and small enough to get in through most gates. The newer ones have saddle tanks instead of one and hold 30 gallons now instead of the original 15.


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mine are all Intermediates. I don't have experience with a Max I know Mark Oomkes has a Max. I like mine as they are big enough to do most lawn apps and small enough to get in through most gates. The newer ones have saddle tanks instead of one and hold 30 gallons now instead of the original 15.


How would you rate the Z doing the snow ? From carrying to performance ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

On a Call said:


> How would you rate the Z doing the snow ? From carrying to performance ?


Its great. I prefer it over our snowrator. Obviously some deeper and heavier stuff the snowrator handles better, but for a max of 3-4" Zspray does just fine. Not sure what you are asking about carrying...


----------



## On a Call

Ajlawn1 said:


> Its great. I prefer it over our snowrator. Obviously some deeper and heavier stuff the snowrator handles better, but for a max of 3-4" Zspray does just fine. Not sure what you are asking about carrying...


Transporting the units site to site. Is that a pain ? Perhaps your sitewalk crew uses trailers or trucks and ramps.

Thank you for the come back. Did you build your own blades or buy them through Z Spray ?

Oh...tires do you run what comes with them add chains or studs ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

We use box vans with ramps. I have another two that are at complexes that we leave one in a trailer and the other stays in a vacant so works out instead of transporting. Greengrass out of Grand Rapids builds the blade setups for them.


----------



## pieperlc

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mine are all Intermediates. I don't have experience with a Max I know Mark Oomkes has a Max. I like mine as they are big enough to do most lawn apps and small enough to get in through most gates. The newer ones have saddle tanks instead of one and hold 30 gallons now instead of the original 15.


The intermediates fit well on a 48" walk? Guessing the max will not do so well as they specifically at 52" wide. Not sure I want to give up the extra 2' spray width in the summer the max would give me over the intermediate. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

pieperlc said:


> The intermediates fit well on a 48" walk? Guessing the max will not do so well as they specifically at 52" wide. Not sure I want to give up the extra 2' spray width in the summer the max would give me over the intermediate. Thanks.


It really depends on your needs. I was >< this close to buying an Intermediate to replace my Max, but in the end, the Intermediate wouldn't have gotten us into our gated back yards and we would have lost a significant amount of capacity, so I bought another Max.

It works great on 90% of our actual sidewalks. Just doesn't do well on long stretches in heavier snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> the Intermediate wouldn't have gotten us into our gated back yards and we would have lost a significant amount of capacity, so I bought another Max.


Huh....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So a week or so ago I was heading back into the shop and saw a Snowrator parked on a public walk. Nothing wrong with that, stuff breaks. But what was interest to me was how the walk had been plowed with the Snowrator...every 15-20 feet there was a "cutoof" to the side...in other words, it wouldn't keep pushing either until the operator got rid of some of the snow load. Same as my ZPlow and Multiforce. 

Just an observation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Huh....


Uh huh...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> So a week or so ago I was heading back into the shop and saw a Snowrator parked on a public walk. Nothing wrong with that, stuff breaks. But what was interest to me was how the walk had been plowed with the Snowrator...every 15-20 feet there was a "cutoof" to the side...in other words, it wouldn't keep pushing either until the operator got rid of some of the snow load. Same as my ZPlow and Multiforce.
> 
> Just an observation.


Granted, the biggest storm we've had this year was about 8". But going along public walks with our SSV testing to see what it could do, the regular 8" snowfall plus municipal slop windrow, we never had to push snow sideways.

Not saying it'll never have to happen, but I feel that was a pretty good test and it handled it just fine.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> So a week or so ago I was heading back into the shop and saw a Snowrator parked on a public walk. Nothing wrong with that, stuff breaks. But what was interest to me was how the walk had been plowed with the Snowrator...every 15-20 feet there was a "cutoof" to the side...in other words, it wouldn't keep pushing either until the operator got rid of some of the snow load. Same as my ZPlow and Multiforce.
> 
> Just an observation.


perhaps he was used to operating a ZPLow ? 
Old habit die hard. Just a thought.


----------



## Ajlawn1

pieperlc said:


> The intermediates fit well on a 48" walk? Guessing the max will not do so well as they specifically at 52" wide. Not sure I want to give up the extra 2' spray width in the summer the max would give me over the intermediate. Thanks.


Yes the best option is an Intermediate, you do lose some spray width and liquid carrying capacity obviously but they have increased the carrying capacity on them in the past 2/3 years which is very nice.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes the best option is an Intermediate, you do lose some spray width and liquid carrying capacity obviously but they have increased the carrying capacity on them in the past 2/3 years which is very nice.


You can order the intermediate with 10' booms if you wait for one to be built for you. 30 gallons is still a lot of product though. I know we are extremely happy with our Max and other than if I had size restrictions or my properties drastically changed I would never go smaller.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Granted, the biggest storm we've had this year was about 8". But going along public walks with our SSV testing to see what it could do, the regular 8" snowfall plus municipal slop windrow, we never had to push snow sideways.
> 
> Not saying it'll never have to happen, but I feel that was a pretty good test and it handled it just fine.


I don't know if they didn't keep up on it or the city filled it or what the exact circumstances were, just pointing oot what I saw.

I see they made wings for the plow on the Snowrator to make it wider...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't know if they didn't keep up on it or the city filled it or what the exact circumstances were, just pointing oot what I saw.
> 
> I see they made wings for the plow on the Snowrator to make it wider...


The only thing it hasn't pushed for us was that 12" snow fall a couple weeks back on some public walks we let go... Had to blower them. I will say there has been issues with the tether which they sent a brand new asap. Also the blade angle and height is so great when the hopper is full of salt it was hitting the spinner deflector and bent it up. It bent it into the spinner itself and blew the motor fuse as it was just rubbing light enough to cause a pull on it. Called them and got a new bracket to raise the hopper all new shroud for the spinner etc... All came within a day or two...


----------



## pieperlc

Mark Oomkes said:


> It works great on 90% of our actual sidewalks. Just doesn't do well on long stretches in heavier snow.


So you're saying the max is okay on 48" walks for width? I understand the long pushes. Happens with any plow eventually.

Capacity of the max would be nice but 30 gallons and the big hopper is enough weight in the spring when things aren't there driest. Good to know about the 10' boom option. We currently run a turfco and looking for something larger capacity, so the intermediate still doubles that up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

pieperlc said:


> So you're saying the max is okay on 48" walks for width? I understand the long pushes. Happens with any plow eventually.
> 
> Capacity of the max would be nice but 30 gallons and the big hopper is enough weight in the spring when things aren't there driest. Good to know about the 10' boom option. We currently run a turfco and looking for something larger capacity, so the intermediate still doubles that up.


Just because it has the capacity, doesn't mean you have to use it...but you can't add more liquid on once you buy the Intermediate without giving up your fert hopper...


----------



## Ajlawn1

pieperlc said:


> So you're saying the max is okay on 48" walks for width? I understand the long pushes. Happens with any plow eventually.
> 
> Capacity of the max would be nice but 30 gallons and the big hopper is enough weight in the spring when things aren't there driest. Good to know about the 10' boom option. We currently run a turfco and looking for something larger capacity, so the intermediate still doubles that up.


A Max is 52" wide to start with. Yeah it depends on what you apply and what you do most of... You get thirty more gallons with the Max is the difference. The hopper for granule product is the same. Do you do a good variety of sized properties? Residential? Can still go through a 48" gate with an Intermediate. If your stuff is 1-5 acres of turf I would go Intermediate. If your treating airports I would go Zmax......


----------



## framer1901

We definetly ran out of pushing room a few times this year, and it really didn't like wind rowing a lot of weight either. It'd be great to have the blower option........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

pieperlc said:


> So you're saying the max is okay on 48" walks for width? I understand the long pushes. Happens with any plow eventually.


No, stick with the Intermediate if you have sidewalks that narrow.


----------



## EquityGreen

My main concern is we purchased two units this season expecting to add the electric salt spreaders and they are having issues with the electrical components. I'm disappointed in the situation to say the least. We would appreciate LT Rich figuring it out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EquityGreen said:


> My main concern is we purchased two units this season expecting to add the electric salt spreaders and they are having issues with the electrical components. I'm disappointed in the situation to say the least. We would appreciate LT Rich figuring it out.


Well that stinks.

What's the problem?


----------



## pieperlc

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, stick with the Intermediate if you have sidewalks that narrow.


Thanks, that's what I figured looking at measurements but wanted real world verification.


----------



## Nick B

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946799897088577539
If this link works it should show the snowrator with a broom on the front.


----------



## snowman55

Has an extra motor on the broom?


----------



## Nick B

Looks like it to me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That looks different than the one someone else posted a pic of.

I was thoroughly disappointed they didn't have one at MGIA.

Why would I want another engine to start/fuel/maintain?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What a waste...


----------



## Nick B

I posted both pictures I'm not totally sure if that one with a separate motor is a real snowrator design or someone fabricated in. But they are saying they are coming out with one for that size of machine also. So it does make sense that it has it's own motor because I would think the smaller motor machine could not handle a broom also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nick B said:


> I posted both pictures


I couldn't remember. Thumbs Up



Nick B said:


> So it does make sense that it has it's own motor because I would think the smaller motor machine could not handle a broom also.


Yeah, would be kind of strange to develop one as a plow then add the broom as kind of an afterthought. The SSV was developed to handle non-powered and powered attachments right oof the bat.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Link isn't working, but apparently LT Rich was bought by Toro.

http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/article/ll-031918-toro-acquires-lt-rich/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Back up now:

BLOOMINGTON, Minn., – The Toro Company announced that it has acquired L.T. Rich Products, a manufacturer of commercial zero-turn spreader/sprayers, aerators and snow and ice management equipment. Terms of the transaction were not disclosed.

L.T. Rich Products is known for its Z-Spray line of stand-on spreader/sprayers for landscape contractors and grounds professionals. Other products include the Z-Plug stand-on aerator that is designed to convert to a slicer/seeder, snow plow or dethatching rake, and the stand-on Snowrator for snow and ice management.

“This acquisition builds upon many of our core strengths valued by professional contractors as we strive to help them drive greater productivity, profitability and efficiency in their operations,” said Richard M. Olson, chairman and CEO of The Toro Company. “The industry-leading Z-Spray line complements our current spreader/sprayer product offering to contractors, golf and grounds customers, while the innovative Snowrator is an exciting addition to our professional snow and ice management line. With our continued focus on innovation and technology, we believe these products have broad application across many of our professional markets.”

“With a shared commitment to innovation and serving customers, we look forward to having our products become a part of The Toro Company,” said Tom Rich, president of L.T. Rich Products. “We believe that Toro’s strong history, market leadership and resources will further enable our continued growth in the market.”


----------



## cwren2472

As far as their integration with BOSS, the BOSS bulletin added this:

"These products will continue to be manufactured at L.T. Rich’s current facility for approximately one year, until we determine future plans for production. The product line will continue to be sold under the Snowrator, Z-Spray and Z-Plug product names. As for brand distribution and availability of these products, we will communicate more details as they become available.

Thanks for your commitment to the BOSS Snowplow brand! "


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> As far as their integration with BOSS, the BOSS bulletin added this:
> 
> "These products will continue to be manufactured at L.T. Rich's current facility for approximately one year, until we determine future plans for production. The product line will continue to be sold under the Snowrator, Z-Spray and Z-Plug product names. As for brand distribution and availability of these products, we will communicate more details as they become available.
> 
> Thanks for your commitment to the BOSS Snowplow brand! "


And there goes our personal service direct from LT Rich. They were great guys to deal with...even if I think the new whatever didn't make sense.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Lovely. I hope they don't fix something that isn't broken.


----------



## Nick B

My Exmark dealer called me yesterday and told me also. They are getting more details but sounds like they will be able to sell there products at some point.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nick B said:


> My Exmark dealer called me yesterday and told me also. They are getting more details but sounds like they will be able to sell there products at some point.


My Toro dealer said last year they can service\sell parts for them...but they had nothing in stock. We ordered everything direct.


----------



## Scotrknevl

I own a Ventrac 3000 and a Snowrator ZX4. They both are great depending on the type of storm. But, for larger storms with a sidewalk of at least 55" width (or no grass between walkway and curb), a Polaris 850 SP with Boss 5'6" VXT plow wins hands down. I do more than 10 miles of city walk ways.


----------



## jvm81

I have tried them. Watched them in operation. But I use utility tractors with 52 inch front mount blowers. Cab. Heat. Wipers. Blow snow. Maybe shear a pin now and then but to me this is our best option. Now we use these tractors during the summer as well. I know they can spray liquid but then our side x side unit can spray liquid too...just not totally sold.


----------



## strightbladesarefaster

LT Rich is RICH after the toro buyout ($10 mil). So much for a decent trade product.... and lets not forget "the boss" plows.... if you want a snowrader, contact your local boss/toro dealer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

strightbladesarefaster said:


> LT Rich is RICH after the toro buyout ($10 mil).


And?



strightbladesarefaster said:


> and lets not forget "the boss" plows


Not forget what about "the boss" plows?



strightbladesarefaster said:


> if you want a snowrader, contact your local boss/toro dealer.


Roger wilco 10-4 good buddy


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not forget what about "the boss" plows?


Not sure - I know a guy with an 8' Superduty Straight Blade that can out plow anyone with one.


----------

